# Thanx for the tip Lady. really



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Took a lady 45 miles yesterday she gave me 40 dallar tip. Thanx.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Excellent. You now have a Like.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Excellent. You now have a Like.


I see you're feeling generous today


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I see you're feeling generous today


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a Likefest...

LIKE...LIKE...LIKE...LIKE...LIKE...

Rakos


----------



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

drove a cheap kid 53 miles, didn't tip a penny.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

and you deserve a like


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> drove a cheap kid 53 miles, didn't tip a penny.


Pfft! I've driven pax 90 minutes from GSO to E. Raleigh twice & neither time gotten a tip. N. Carolinians are a holes.


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Drove three aspiring rappers and one's wife from FAY to RDU. Listened to their demos and songs the whole way. $48 fare, $35 tip. Not all the NC pax are paxholes.


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> Drove three aspiring rappers and one's wife from FAY to RDU. Listened to their demos and songs the whole way. $48 fare, $35 tip. Not all the NC pax are paxholes.


Maybe not all, but 90%+ here in the Pedmont Triad never tip. 60% or so are $5-$10 fares that it takes just as long getting to.


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

For me its more like 80% don't tip, rather than 90%, and it tends to be from the people I'd least expect: truck drivers, the couple in the trailer going five minutes down the street to do laundry, etc. I luck out because a lot of my pax are drunk soldiers and they tend to tip decently when they do tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Education...teach them to tip...


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Wilhelm Klink said:


> Pfft! I've driven pax 90 minutes from GSO to E. Raleigh twice & neither time gotten a tip. N. Carolinians are a holes.


Trump voters don't tip either


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltyoldman said:


> Trump voters don't tip either


Not sure about that...butt...

They sure know how to...

Break up families...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Education...teach them to tip...


And get 1 * from paxholes who think you're being pushy.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> Trump voters don't tip either


Do most of your pax tell you who they voted for? Mine don't.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Do most of your pax tell you who they voted for? Mine don't.


You can kind of tell though.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You can kind of tell though.


Yea. You really can.
They are clear eyed, focused. On their way to work at 7am, or getting home from work at 7pm. Well dressed and clean, hair combed, smell good. Usually smiling and happy with life.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> You can kind of tell though.


We can try to profile, but many people don't match their stereotype.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> We can try to profile, but many people don't match their stereotype.


I sure as hell don't look like an Uber driver


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Not sure about that...butt...
> 
> They sure know how to...
> 
> ...


If only Trump would federalize the local militias in Texas and issue a KOS order. We'd clean that mess up in 3 days.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I sure as hell don't look like an Uber driver


With that saran wrap all over your face, and no sign of breathing difficulty (steam, blue color, etc), actually you DO look like an Uber driver.
"Oxygen? I don't need oxygen. I am a fuggin Uber driver."


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Do most of your pax tell you who they voted for? Mine don't.


That's weird????


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> That's weird????


Maybe in nam it's weird.
But in USA ... not so much.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> drove a cheap kid 53 miles, didn't tip a penny.


You've got his address you know what to do


----------

